# Applying for 820 visa after 300 (PMV) visa



## Teedo (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey guys,
My wife will be applying for the 820 visa as her PMV expires next month and we have a few questions.
- Do we need to write out our whole relationship history in detail, or should they have our history from the PVM application and they can see up until that point from there?
- How can we get an NBI clearance (philippines police certificate) while in Australia?
- How long until she would get the bridging visa?, so we don't apply too late while trying to gather all of the documents.
- We have read that we wouldn't need a police/health clearance because of the PMV, but it says on the check list that we do. Which is the right one? 
Thanks 
And please point me to a thread if it's all been discussed before


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Teedo! The good news is you likely won't need new medicals or police checks. Are you applying online? That's the best way to do it. 

I would include the whole history of your relationship. You can't count on them going back and reading old information. But definitely make sure you include information on what has happened since you got your PMV as well.

If you submit online, generally the Bridging Visa A arrives immediately via email along with the acknowledgment of your application, or the next business day at the latest.


----------



## Teedo (Nov 30, 2012)

Hiya again CollegeGirl 
Yup we are applying online and gathering all the documents right now. Okay will do, it's going to be quite long though haha.

Thanks CollegeGirl


----------



## hubby68 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi there,

We have just gone through this and didn't have to send any more 888, or history documents.

The main things they were after was the marriage certificate and id (and proof of living together - we used bank statements and copy of rental contract). We attached some photos of the ceremony and id records and were approved in 4 weeks. (19 jun - 15 july)

After lodging online with the information we had, they just said they were ready to process and just needed the marriage certificate.

Lots of thanks to this forum.

hubby68


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

hubby68 said:


> After lodging online with the information we had, they just said they were ready to process and just needed the marriage certificate.


That is interesting .... we got approved without attaching it. When we got the email we thought it was an email asking for the certificate but was surprised to see a grant instead.


----------



## hubby68 (Oct 16, 2013)

i won't complain, i guess they just some proof of the ceremony (photos etc). I found the information listed on the required section.

They don't show that alot of information is already covered on the initial 300 application, but they will send you an email after a week or so saying what they would like from you..

congratulations to us both, and best of luck to all others..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting how we never got anything like that. Being from a high risk coutry we attached all the pmv stuff (we provided things to co through the application) then had wedding pics and a few other things. Must have been enough for them.

I am not complaining at all ... just surprised lol.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> That is interesting .... we got approved without attaching it. When we got the email we thought it was an email asking for the certificate but was surprised to see a grant instead.


I really think your situation was a fluke. NOT that you didn't deserve to be approved - of course you did! - but an official marriage certificate IS a requirement and from what I've seen people DO get asked for them if they don't require them. I think your CO just didn't check and realize your decorative one wasn't the official one.

I am also stunned at them approving without two 888's required - Mark has said in reference to an embassy that asks applicants to wait to send them that it's very strange as it's actually LAW that applicants for 820s provide at least two.


----------



## hubby68 (Oct 16, 2013)

I did tell them that we were getting them organised but hadn't uploaded them. We will just be more thorough when we go for the 801.

Is it worth poking a sleeping dog at the moment ? we have the approval..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh HECK no. If they've approved you, you're golden. No need to worry.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It does go to show that they are more relaxed when it comes to pmv to 820. It was so much less stressful then the pmv.


----------



## Teedo (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like this 820 visa should be a breeze, hopefully 
Thanks for the input guys, we are less stressed about it now.


----------



## Ladyjane (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello Teedo,

Do we need to write out our whole relationship history in detail, or should they have our history from the PVM application and they can see up until that point from there?
****If you have a copy of the history of relationship, what you do is just write additional details that happened from then on.

- How can we get an NBI clearance (philippines police certificate) while in Australia?
*****You do not need to get NBI clearance again as it was already included in the PMV application. In case you are requested for it you can attain one from the nearest Philippine consulate/embassy whichever state you are living.

- How long until she would get the bridging visa?, so we don't apply too late while trying to gather all of the documents.
*****If you apply online she will get the bridging visa immediately. It is an automatic process. Once you lodged the application an email confirmation with bridging visa details will be sent as well.

- We have read that we wouldn't need a police/health clearance because of the PMV, but it says on the check list that we do. Which is the right one? 
*****Police and health check is not necessary in applying 820 from a PMV. It is listed as (if needed) basis. 

I hope that helps. Best of luck. It is pretty easy really. I am from the Philippines and also applied 820 from PMV. It was granted in less than a month.  

Thanks.


----------



## suchislife22000 (Apr 16, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey Teedo! The good news is you likely won't need new medicals or police checks. Are you applying online? That's the best way to do it.
> 
> I would include the whole history of your relationship. You can't count on them going back and reading old information. But definitely make sure you include information on what has happened since you got your PMV as well.
> 
> If you submit online, generally the Bridging Visa A arrives immediately via email along with the acknowledgment of your application, or the next business day at the latest.


(300 to 820/801) Is there possibilities of interviewing again for visa 820/801?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

suchislife22000 said:


> (300 to 820/801) Is there possibilities of interviewing again for visa 820/801?


I doubt it. They did all their checks for the pmv to make sure you are genuine. My husband didn't get interviewed again if that helps.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

As Mish said, unlikely. Anything's possible, of course, if they're suspicious of your relationship for some reason AFTER they grant the 300. That'd be extremely rare, though.


----------



## Teedo (Nov 30, 2012)

Just one more question 
I'm filling out the 40sp form in the pdf file, though it won't allow me to draw my signature in the required field. Is it okay to just put my name and no signature? or am I meant to print the form, sign it, scan it and send it to them as images?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Teedo said:


> Just one more question
> I'm filling out the 40sp form in the pdf file, though it won't allow me to draw my signature in the required field. Is it okay to just put my name and no signature? or am I meant to print the form, sign it, scan it and send it to them as images?


You need to print it out, sign it, scan it and then send it to them.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Teedo said:


> Just one more question
> I'm filling out the 40sp form in the pdf file, though it won't allow me to draw my signature in the required field. Is it okay to just put my name and no signature? or am I meant to print the form, sign it, scan it and send it to them as images?


You are applying online right? No need to complete this form. You have already done this as part of the online application form.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, what Mish said is correct. If you're applying online, you don't need either the 40SP or the 47SP. The questions in the sponsor's application and the applicant's application take the place of these. By the way, in case you didn't know - once you finish the applicant's application, you need to do the sponsor's. You'll need the TRN you got from when you submitted the applicant's application (which you've already done, since you're uploading documents).  You'll go back to the same page (the home page of your ImmiAccount) where you pressed "new application" to start the applicant's application, you'll press the "new application" button again, and choose the one for the sponsor - it's "Application for a partner to migrate to Australia" or something along those lines. Then you'll complete the sponsor's application.


----------



## Teedo (Nov 30, 2012)

Ohh that was lucky, I'll do my application now then.
Thanks guys


----------



## Teedo (Nov 30, 2012)

The visa was just granted after 12 days, thanks for your help guys 
It says that she can now get medicare and centrelink, though I read somewhere that she wouldn't be able to get centrelink benefits until a few years after?
She has a job now but if she were to quit to find a better job, then could she get centrelink income while shes looking?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Teedo said:


> The visa was just granted after 12 days, thanks for your help guys
> It says that she can now get medicare and centrelink, though I read somewhere that she wouldn't be able to get centrelink benefits until a few years after?
> She has a job now but if she were to quit to find a better job, then could she get centrelink income while shes looking?


Won't be able to get Centrelink until she gets the permanent visa part.


----------

